# Phantasia PF



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

What are your intentions for the foal? Are you looking halter prospect? or WP or trail? That will have a huge impact on what stallion is advised.


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

Halter and ride


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

The Colt is out of Faraa Al Shaqab. Had a colt out of Da Valentino that was exported


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She's pretty but I feel her conformation is subpar, esp for what she is made to sound like.

I would recommend NOT looking for tall and refined as I don't think it would compliment her. She's already a little..Thoroughbred-y looking (not sure how to phrase that better lol!) and with tall and refined you'd lose even more type.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Go to all breed pedigree, and look at her maternal grandsire, GG Samir. I would look for a horse whose body looks like THAT. Don't like his front legs, but his body and neck. You want to look at the potential horses " let down" , not in halter pose. 

My friend has a straight Spanish stallion who is gorgeous.

IMO, that " tall and refined" thing has ruined the Arabian breed. Arabians are not supposed to be much over 15 hands, but at that are able to carry very large men many miles. (Not a criticism, just a point of information)

Good luck to your friend!


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm thinking of breeding her to either a DA Valentino son or his full brother DA Prodigy.


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

The mare 19 years old also


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

With a $3500 stud fee, I hope she has a show colt. Can she go to NC to see him? I know people breed horses without ever seeing them in person....but I have to get a feel for their real personality, and cannot do it from a photo!

He is a pretty horse!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I can tell. It seems that she has been used as a broodmare for awhile so her age shouldn't be an issue if your friend knows what she is doing.

I'd be curious to see pictures of her past foals.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

This stallion has a very good reputation of siring halter and performance horses.

http://www.kmbugatti.net/pedigree_1.html

Continuing the tradition of excellence-Home


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

This has more info, although I am unsure how up to date this is...

KM Bugatti :: Iowa Gold Star


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

Mare has produced a foal out of Arkane El Jamaal that was shipped to Dubai - She placed top 3 at Scottsdale as a 4 year old, has some other wins also. This mare is out of Maxximus


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

Maxximus x Phantasia PF


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The filly shown above has much better type imo. I wouldn't want anything..scrawnier, than that. You can have a substantial well built horse that still has refinement. Don't get carried away with the "over slender" look wanted these days.


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

WE HAVE DECIDE ON KM BUGGATI. HIS OWNER knows the broodmare Phantasia and gave us a price we couldn't refuse.


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

No Longer Breeding to KM Buggati


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Gotta be a story there...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

texasgal said:


> Gotta be a story there...



I haven't got a clue but what I can say is that I have heard a lot from people to have bred to KM Buggati and I have heard nothing but praise about his owners and stallion management about how easy they were to work with. 
He isn't a stallion I would breed to through, no fault of his own, not being what I am breeding for so I have never had contact with anyone, so I have dog in any fight so to speak. 
It's hard to speculate because it could be something like the mare having an injury that would heal best without being pregnant. Who knows.

Were this my mare, I would actually look at breeding her with (CA tests pending) an Ecaho bred horse. Such as Constantene, owned by Peter Mileo (Photo by Tamara) in CA. He also owns the stallion who is the sire of my stallion who is in reining training right now. I think he would compliment her better that KM Buggati. But, I look for different things so... LOL


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I wasn't, AT ALL, saying that it was something negative with the stallion or his owners.. or the mare and her owners. Only that there has to be a story.. or reason .. that things changed.


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

aljadeebstud


Im loving this young stallion Elle Duran by Mf Aryan el Thessa


give me your feedback and i had some people relay to me that KM doesnt produce the best legs?? Im still researching


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I cannot get their website to load.....I tried googling him, and cannot find any photos on line! I have tried for 3 days. 

I honestly am not crazy about Marwan, if you are looking for something besides a head. I went to Byatt's open house, because I used to live a couple of miles from his farm, and I saw way too many offset cannon bones, tied in knees, and club feet. I also don't care for the way some of his offspring necks tie into their withers. 

Can you post a picture here of him?


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

aljadeebstud


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Im honestly not a fan of how dainty he is. I also could not find a single picture showing his legs/feet.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

HipHopHorseman said:


> aljadeebstud


He's pretty. Not what I look for in a stallion off the hop, and not one I would use personally. 
He looks fairly young in those pictures, but I don't know if they are current or not and I don't like no confromation pictures. Supposed to show in Feburary so we can probably see more then. 
What are you breeding for, specifically? Just halter?


----------



## HipHopHorseman (Jun 25, 2012)

Those were some post yearling photos. He just had a photo shoot and new current pictures will be revealed very soon


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My ipad just will not go there.......all I get is a white screen.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

This one hasn't been gelded yet....


----------

